# Looking for help using a tilt skillet.



## lomaxine (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi all--many thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide.  I am a baker, so really know ovens best, but am making a spicy pecan recipe for a client's holiday gifts. I rent space in a commercial kitchen that has a convection oven, but also a tilt skillet available for use.  

The pecans are soaked in a mixture of bourbon, butter, molasses and sugar prior to roasting.  Typically, I put them on sheet pans in the oven, stir periodically until the liquid cooks off and they dry out a bit. It was suggested that I use the tilt skillet to do large batches, but I'm unfamiliar with this piece of equipment. I'd like to get some feedback--will using the tilt skillet do the job? Will steam be a problem? Any assurance is welcome! thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A tilt skillet is just a big frying pan. If you keep the lid open, you won't have any problems with steam.

Heat only comes from the bottom, so you will have to stir, but you can do large batches, and don't have to constantly pull out trays/rotate trays.

Tilt skillets are very very low-tech, but _*incredibly *_versatile


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep in mind that you can't cool down a tilt skillet by removing it from the heat source like a stove top skillet. You need to plan for a gradual cool down in your cooking process....or do a quick dump onto a sheet pan or whatever.

Like most equipment (ovens, etc.) tilt skillets have hot and cold spots. Frequent stirring will probably be required.


----------

